# Control solution for Bayer Contour Next strips



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

........calling all Bayer Contour Next meter users.....

I've been trying to get some control solution for my contour next testing strips but to no avail........I've tried calling them several times and left messages but no one has called me back.  how does everyone else get their control solution??

thanks in advance


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure it doesn't come with one. i.e not needed? Will check the guidebook to make sure I'm right


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 4, 2013)

No, I'm wrong there should be test solution  Ours didn't come with any which seems a bit pointless  Will be on the phone to them soon too!


I've just been online to Bayer and ordered the test solution for the contour next there


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

Managed to get through to someone on the phone so we're all good


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't got any either. When I got the Next USB, I compared it's results with the Insulinx I was using at the time and they were well within tolerance, so I forgot about it.

OK. I went to the Bayer website and logged in then chose the Order Meter Items option and asked for some control solution. It should be here in a week.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I haven't got any either. When I got the Next USB, I compared it's results with the Insulinx I was using at the time and they were well within tolerance, so I forgot about it.
> 
> OK. I went to the Bayer website and logged in then chose the Order Meter Items option and asked for some control solution. It should be here in a week.



Funny - when I got my meter in August they included it in the pack so I just presumed that its needed ? Anyway it's on it's way now so no harm done !


----------



## trophywench (Dec 4, 2013)

Well you only use it once in a blue moon to check the meter is about right, it never proves fine accuracy anyway whatever the meter is!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 4, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Well you only use it once in a blue moon to check the meter is about right, it never proves fine accuracy anyway whatever the meter is!



yes absolutely, we'll never get 100% fine accuracy with meters as there is a small margin of error, but given that I'm preggers I dont want to take any risks with (potentially) wonky meters or wonky readings  (that go beyond the margin of error)


----------



## pav (Dec 4, 2013)

Once you register the meter on their web site, you can then order the control solution via your account. I ordered one a while ago, but its past the 3 month use by date once opened.


----------

